# public beach surf fishing



## fishfreak13 (Jul 15, 2004)

For the past 2 years i've been going down to mb for my church mission trip. we stay at the 1st presbyterian church of myrtle beach which is no less than two blocks from the beach. The part of the beach we fished at has a pier that runs maybe 200 ft out into the ocean. we haven't had any luck but are bent on at least catching something this year. any tips on surf fishing or pier fishing would be appreciated greatly




may your creels always be full,
fishfreak13


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

you might have a little better luck off second avenue pier a few blocks down the beach, but from that pier you should be able to catch a flounder or two on a carolina rig with a live minnow, and maybe a pompano on a sand flea or piece of shrimp


----------



## fishfreak13 (Jul 15, 2004)

*specifics for tackle*

Bluerunner thanks for the tip, but i have another question. What size hook should i use when using the carolina rig, for the flounder and pompano. Also i'd like to know how big of a fish i could hook into if i get a pompano or a flounder.




may your creels be always full, 
fishfreak13


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

*flounder hook*

i use a 1/0 kahle hook for the flatties. 
i'm not a pompano chaser so cant help ya there


----------



## fishfreak13 (Jul 15, 2004)

*tide situations*

once again thanks again for the tips. But i have one more question on the topic. At what tide (high/Low) should i be fishing for the flatties and the pompano. Also what pound test should i use when fishing for them. And another question i have is whether or not the bait fish catching "sabiki" rigs actually will catch bait fish. 



may your creels be always full,
fishfreak13


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

well, flounder and pompano are liable to be caught on any tide, but most likely the falling for the flounder and the rising for the pompano, but pomps have always been an incidental catch for me so i don't really know. around 12 lb test shuold do for either one. I have always used a 1/0 Kahle like topsaibum said, but recenlty i've started using the Eagle Claw L42 style in size #4. It seems to work pretty good. Sabiki rigs do work well, but mostly for larger bait fish used by king mackerely fishermen. However, you can use about a #1 Gold Aberdeen hook and tie about 6 on one piece of 20# mono using dropper or surgeons loops. Get red, white, and striped straws from fast food places and slide these over the shank of the hooks before tying them on and you stand a good chance of catching spanish, blues, and pompano just jigging this rig up and down beside the pier, particularly toward the end. Flounder generally run anywhere from 1-5lbs with some bigger ones thrown in occasinally, pompano anywhere from 3/4 to 3lbs, and spanish and blues usually around 3/4 to 5 lbs


----------

